
Ask HN: Why is Amazon's NFL “live stream” 30 seconds behind cable? - svtrent
Amazon is currently live-streaming the Pittsburgh vs. Houston NFL game. I tuned in via both amazon.com and my NBC cable channel, and found that the Amazon feed is 30 seconds behind cable. Does anyone know why Amazon&#x27;s stream is so lagged?
======
PaulHoule
In the analog days it was hard to delay a television signal, practically you
would have to put it onto a film loop, tape loop or possibly some kind of
analog delay line. Back then, live TV was really live with almost no delay.

In the digital age, it is easy to delay a television signal. In fact, if you
watch the same broadcast through different paths (OTA TV, cable, satellite, FM
Radio, ...) you will see that the broadcasts are perceptibly out of sync with
each other.

In the case of internet streaming, there is often a large delay introduced by
the encoding process. Remember AMZN has to produce streams at several
different bit rates, possibly supporting different compression methods for
different devices. They encode it in one place and send it out over a content
distribution network (at least to other AWS nodes) Each step in the journey
adds some latency, particularly due to the use of buffers.

Football is particularly challenging because of the high-complexity and high-
action and rapid cuts. Variable Bit Rate helps a lot because you can take
advance of times when they show graphics and talking heads to send data for
the complex scene that is next to come. That adds latency (the coder has to be
10+ seconds ahead of now) but really helps with image quality, reliable
streaming, low bandwidth requirements, etc.

Most people won't notice the out-of-sync unless they watch two streams at once
or if they do real-time sports betting. Thus they prioritize the other
characteristics, which customers will notice.

------
mankash666
Architecture. They're probably writing every X seconds to an S3 bucket,
updating that bucket content to a cloudfront URL which then servers requests
from end users. You can see how this pipeline could incur tens of seconds of
latency over actual real time. As long as the latency is constant and in the
tens of seconds, it qualifies as a live stream in my book

------
anigbrowl
Money, of course. Why do you think such large sums are bid for screening
rights? Sports fans want to know what's going on as quickly as possible, both
to feel like they're part of the action and because they may be gambling on
the outcome.

------
masonic
For that matter, even cable/satellite feeds run 8-15 seconds behind real time
(easily noticed if you listen to a non-delayed radio broadcast at the same
time).

Radio broadcasts may themselves be delayed for ratings tracking.

------
phillipseamore
A very simple technical reason.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Live_Streaming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Live_Streaming)

